# Literatur für xDSL gesucht



## oliver.tonn (19 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
das Folgende ist zwar für diese Forum etwas off topic, aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal.
Ich bereite gerade einen Kurs über die Grundlagen von xDSL und die möglichen Fehler bei den diversen Varianten sowie deren Behebung vor. Dabei bin ich auf die Kommunikationsfibel von Patrick Schnabel gestoßen. Diese scheint mir zum einen für mich zur Vorbereitung und Auffrischung meines etwas eingerosteten Wissens interessant, aber auch für die Teilnehmer als Begleitlektüre. Was ich nicht weiß ist, in wie weit neben den technischen Grundlagen auch Themen wie mögliche Fehler sowie deren Behebung darin abgehandelt wird. Kann hier einer Auskunft zu geben oder andere Literatur empfehlen? Tante Google hatte nur bedingt geholfen.


----------

